# VT Foofiness



## Sevendogsbsd (Feb 13, 2019)

Funny, I got pushback on Twitter when I responded to someone's desire to make vt KDE terminal friendly/compatible with colored text and emoji support. The pushback was in the form of "we need to embrace freedom of choice", which is good, but foofy boot up sequence is not something I consider even remotely important to the end goals of FreeBSD. My opinion though...I never much was one for eye-candy.


----------



## mickey (Feb 13, 2019)

Emoji support in console vt driver? What purpose could that possibly serve? Display a thumbs-up emoji when the kernel successfully loaded a device driver? 
Uh, then I also want vt to have support for Tektronix 4010


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Feb 13, 2019)

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 14, 2019)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> The pushback was in the form of "we need to embrace freedom of choice", which is good, but foofy boot up sequence is not something I consider even remotely important to the end goals of FreeBSD.



They have the choice to continue using something else as an OS as I doubt it was a FreeBSD usr proselytizing emojis in a terminal.

We've got ASCII.


----------



## mickey (Feb 14, 2019)

Trihexagonal said:


> We've got ASCII.


Exactly! Who needs emojis anyways?

```
(__)
          (@@)
   /-------\/
  / |     ||
 *  ||----||
    ~~    ~~
```


----------

